
The largest prime number yet discovered – all 17 million digits of it - felipebueno
http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/alexs-adventures-in-numberland/2013/feb/06/largest-prime-number-17-million-digits
======
sp332
Previous discussion <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5170765> and also
"why you should be excited" <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5181149>

